# Personality disorder test



## Ibuuyk (Jun 1, 2010)

*Linkie*

Finally, a quiz that's moderately correct... Schizoid describes me fairly well, especially the "low sexual desire" & "difficult to tell apart from Aspergers" parts.  Try it out guys, and post the result here for teh lulz.

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating*
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Luca (Jun 1, 2010)

I took this test once before I think but ill get back to you with the current results in 1 minute.

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Low	 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I don't think I really have any metal disorder though.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 1, 2010)

LMFAO.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I don't know what 'Histronic" means. =/ 

Your test is wrong though. There is no way in hell my narcissism could be rated as 'low'.


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2010)

*Disorder | Rating*

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I'm not surprised that avoidant is high and narcissistic is low


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> ...



Then click the "more info" link right next to the results?

And I said it's moderately correct, my antisocial's only Moderate.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

I remember doing this before. I'll fetch my current ones, now.

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


I don't like this...it feels exposing.

Because I can find and relate somewhat to what I scored.

Thought provoking, I suppose.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 1, 2010)

*Disorder* *Rating*
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline:   Very High
Histrionic:High 
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2010)

Paranoid:  High 
Schizoid:  Moderate  
Schizotypal:  Moderate 
Antisocial:  Moderate 
Borderline:  Low 
Histrionic:  Low 
Narcissistic:  Moderate
Avoidant:  High 
Dependent:  Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive:  Low

Oh... great. So according to the results I don't trust people AND I avoid people. But I'm not very antisocial. Okay.

Edit: Okay, so apparently antisocial does not mean what I think it means.


----------



## Mike (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is mine.
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Then click the "more info" link right next to the results?
> 
> And I said it's moderately correct, my antisocial's only Moderate.



...

ROFLMAO

From the site:

"People with histrionic personality disorder are constant attention seekers. They need to be the center of attention all the time, often interrupting others in order to dominate the conversation. They use grandiose language to discribe everyday events and seek constant praise. They may dress provacatively or exaggerate illnesses in order to gain attention. Histrionics also tend to exaggerate friendships and relationships, believing that everyone loves them. They are often manipulative."

EDIT

Also Mortuary Sin _goddamn_. Therapy for you.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm actually surprised at how well everybody here is doing. I didn't think I'd be worse than so many D:

Narcissism score's good though.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Paranoid: Low

Schizoid: Low

Schizotypal: Low

Antisocial: Moderate

Borderline: Low

Histrionic: Moderate

Narcissistic: High

Avoidant: Low

Dependent: Low

Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Seems about right. I'm pretty much an angry self-centered perfectionist, to put the worst of it.


----------



## Luca (Jun 1, 2010)

But seriously this test doesn't seem very reliable to me. No one should really take online tests seriously.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> But seriously this test doesn't seem very reliable to me. No one should really take online tests seriously.


Agreed. Gives a fair idea, though. Not very accurate, but not totally false, either, I'd assume.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus, you best be editing that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Survey



Sounds like you.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Icarus, you best be editing that.



I was posting it from my phone, and I just got back on a comp.

Shut up.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I was posting it from my phone, and I just got back on a comp.
> 
> Shut up.



Make me, iPhone-boy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 1, 2010)

*Paranoid* low
*Schizoid* low
*Schizotyple* moderate
*Antisocial *low
*Borderline* low
*Histrionic *low*
Narcissistic* low
*Avoidant* moderate
*Dependen*t high
*Obsessive Compulsive *low


Uh huh...


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Make me, iPhone-boy.



I use a BlackBerry, thank you very much.

IPhones suck.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I use a BlackBerry, thank you very much.
> 
> IPhones suck.



Lol Crackberries. No wonder you can't type.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Uh huh...


Wow. You seem...sane. 
And none of the users I want to take the test are taking it.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol Crackberries. No wonder you can't type.


I tried to think of a rebuttal, but no. Typing with these sucks. 

ANYWAY

I have personality disorders. Can I baww about fursecution yet?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. You seem...sane.
> And none of the users I want to take the test are taking it.


I'm weird, but pretty level headed... are you guys gonna kick me outta the fandom? :<


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh boy, this'll be fun.  :V

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Narcissistic? I don't think so.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Well, 

no shit.

Medicine alters cognitive function, not my personality.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Finally, a quiz that's moderately correct



Uh



Ibuuyk said:


> Narcissistic: Moderate



Not even close to correct.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

I took one of those a few weeks ago and it said that I was OCD or something.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I took one of those a few weeks ago and it said that I was OCD or something.


Nah, you're just gay. :V


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Low
> ...



Good enough for me.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

^You cheated.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^You cheated.



No, I answered honestly.  I'm just chill.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Nah, you're just gay. :V


Prove it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm a diagnosed Aspie, by the way.

But I am in no way a Schizoid! Sure, I talk alone at times, but I don't believe there's someone else talking to me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No, I answered honestly.  I'm just chill.


Or you have a serious lying problem >:c


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2010)

Typical Internet quiz, though I give it A for effort as far as TRYING to get it right.  Not ENTIRELY inaccurate but the "narcissism" score is just... no.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

fuck

I didn't mean to post here.

I'm sorry guys.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Very High	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Low	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

Apparently I'm Schizo.  For some reason, I doubt that - I'm not getting "You fear interaction" from bringing in Pizza & Wings for the gang and spending several hours with 'em a day.  But then, I'm not a shrink - who am I to say the _Internet Survey_ is wrong in spots.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Looks like I'm reasonably stable.
Can't argue with dependent, though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> fuck
> 
> I didn't mean to post here.
> 
> I'm sorry guys.


No forgiveness.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Paranoid:    Moderate
> Schizoid:    Very High
> Schizotypal:    High
> Antisocial:    Moderate
> ...


 
Schioid Personality, man.

That means that you don't like talking to people.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Apparently since I last took this test I went from OCD to an attention whore.


----------



## garoose (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I don't think I'm _that_ narcissistic...


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Apparently since I last took this test I went from OCD to an attention whore.


And you're still denying that you're a fag?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And you're still denying that you're a fag?


Yes.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Schioid Personality, man.
> 
> That means that you don't like talking to people.



Seemingly, I _really_ don't like it.  Like, at all.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think Heckler is an attention whore. Quite the opposite, he gets too much unwanted attention!


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't think Heckler is an attention whore. Quite the opposite, he gets too much unwanted attention!



HK, could you please set this guy straight and get him to stop defending you.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2010)

garoose said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Low
> ...



Like I said, narcissistic score needs to gtfo.  Total bullshit IMO.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> HK, could you please set this guy straight and get him to stop defending you.


Nah I'm good.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
 *Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
 *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
 *Borderline:* *Low* 
 *Histrionic:* *High* 
 *Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *Low* 
*Dependent:* *Low* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Like I said, narcissistic score needs to gtfo.  Total bullshit IMO.


I know, I got moderate.  _Me_.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Like I said, narcissistic score needs to gtfo.  Total bullshit IMO.


I switch between very low levels of self worth to thinking I'm a pretty awesome person and could do anything. Sticks to the former for the most part, or somewhere in between, but I think I'd be moderately narcissistic. Depends on the timing you catch me at.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nah I'm good.



Pleeease?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pleeease?


NO.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO.


DO IT FGT


----------



## Mentova (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> DO IT FGT


DO _ME_ FGT.


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DO _ME_ FGT.



OK FGT


----------



## Aleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Very High	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 1, 2010)

*Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High*


I totally saw that coming.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol Aleu, you so crazy.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol Aleu, you so crazy.



I know right? I'm fucking INSANE compared to most of the people here. WHERE'S MY STRAIGHT JACKET?!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> I switch between very low levels of self worth to thinking I'm a pretty awesome person and could do anything. Sticks to the former for the most part, or somewhere in between, but I think I'd be moderately narcissistic. Depends on the timing you catch me at.



I shouldn't have scored any higher than moderate, and low would have been accurate IMO.  I have a TERRIBLE self-image, low self-esteem, tendency to be a doormat, etc.  All not things I would expect in a narcissist.


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I know right? I'm fucking INSANE compared to most of the people here. WHERE'S MY STRAIGHT JACKET?!


 *hugz tight* right here :3c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I shouldn't have scored any higher than moderate, and low would have been accurate IMO.  I have a TERRIBLE self-image, low self-esteem, tendency to be a doormat, etc.  All not things I would expect in a narcissist.


I'm all those things but the doormat bit. I guess I would be used if I didn't realise, or get annoyed by it, but if I caught on, I'd stop it happening.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:Moderate	
Avoidant:	High
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

I remember taking this, or one very similar in high school and I remember there being WAY more "high" ratings. Guess once my hormones leveled out so did I.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

leon said:


> *hugz tight* right here :3c



Of course, the mad scientist :V


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Of course, the mad scientist :V


I'm just going to suture myself to you. :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm just going to suture my mouth to your anus. :V



What he was REALLY thinking.


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> What he was REALLY thinking.


 That's what was next to your name.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

-shrug-


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

So, pretty much average I guess.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't be the only one with ratings that high...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no "sick fuck" score in that test.  Glaring oversight on their part, in retrospect.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There is no "sick fuck" score in that test.  Glaring oversight on their part, in retrospect.


Everyone here would score "Very High" anyway, we don't need an internet test to confirm that for us.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Everyone here would score "Very High" anyway, we don't need an internet test to confirm that for us.



I think that would be my lowest one.

EDIT: Anyone else take the Dante's Inferno test for the lulz?

Level | Score
Purgatory | Moderate
Level 1 - Limbo | Very Low
Level 2 | Low
Level 3 | Moderate
Level 4 | Low
Level 5 | Very High
Level 6 - The City of Dis | Very Low
Level 7 | High
Level 8- the Malebolge | High
Level 9 - Cocytus | Moderate

Somehow...I think my future self will go on a rampage


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid:	Moderate
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	Moderate
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Moderate
Avoidant:	High
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

I'm in disorder apparently =V


----------



## Querk (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid:     Very High     
Schizoid:     High     
Schizotypal:     High     
Antisocial:     High     
Borderline:     Moderate     
Histrionic:     Moderate     
Narcissistic:     Moderate     
Avoidant:     Very High     
Dependent:     High     
Obsessive-Compulsive:     High

I did better than I thought I would.


----------



## Leon (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm a whack job. :3


----------



## Atrak (Jun 2, 2010)

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low* *
Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *Low* 
*Dependent:* *Low* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low

*It says I'm semi-normal. That can't be right...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think that would be my lowest one.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else take the Dante's Inferno test for the lulz?
> 
> ...


I've taken it before.

I always got the "wrathful" result.


----------



## Tao (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Very High	
Antisocial:	 High	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Very High	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Some truth, but some not right at all. lol


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
*Paranoid: High*
*Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High*
Antisocial: Low
*Borderline: Very High*
*Histrionic: High*
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: High*
Dependent: Moderate
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*

...

Um... 

... 

I'm not THAT dysfunctional! I swear!

EDIT: Especially since some of those are pretty much contradictory...

EDIT2: Fuck it, re-taking this. These results are horseshit. >.<

Round 2: Answered differently on some question that were sort-of borderline before (I.E Well _sometimes_ I'm like that or I _used_ to do that a lot...) 

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate

Borderline is the only one that remained very high. Odd, the one that I thought sounded the most like me was Schizoid.


----------



## Bando (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder	Rating
Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Low
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

I already knew I'm pretty OCD.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm sure I did this test before. It would be cool to go see what I got last time and compare it.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder Rating:
   Paranoid: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html 
Schizoid: Highhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizoid.html 
Schizotypal: Moderate http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
Antisocial: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/antisocial.html 
Borderline: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/borderline.html 
Histrionic: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/histrionic.html 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html 
Dependent: Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/dependent.html 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

XD


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

I did my best to answer as honestly as possible.

_Paranoid: High_
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
_Avoidant: Very High_
_Dependent: High_
_Obsessive-Compulsive: High_

It's a screwed up phase in my life. With the combined powers of psychologist and psychiatrist I am optimistic I'll get better.  At least, if the insurance doesn't run out...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I answered a few of the loaded questions wrong because there were only yes and no and no in between areas. 

This was a horribly thought out test.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think this test is quite working on me. It rated my paranoid as 'low'.
lol


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This was a horribly thought out test.


Your expectations are unreasonably high.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Your standards are unreasonably high.


Probably, but I expect to have a sliding scale for questions. As it is, the answers are so polar that it isn't even funny. It's essentially like "Have you ever caused harm on to someone and not felt bad?" and you answer with "Yes" because that one time where you retaliated to being hit and it tells you that you're a murdering psycopath that shouldn't be allowed to roam the streets.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Probably, but I expect to have a sliding scale for questions.


In a test that it meant to be taken at least a little seriously, like one of those Meyer-Briggs tests (or w/e) having more options and more coherent questions would be important. I mean, no one _enjoys_ taking poorly constructed tests, but I didn't think this one was that bad. 

I mean if it had been like 100 questions or something it would have started to bug me, but I thought it was worth the three or so minutes. 

I think you have just been spoiled by too many tests where the author invested some effort, is all.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 2, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I think you have just been spoiled by too many tests where the author invested some effort, is all.


Quite possible.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder 	Rating
Paranoid: 	Low
Schizoid: 	Moderate
Schizotypal: 	High
Antisocial: 	Moderate
Borderline: 	Low
Histrionic: 	Low
Narcissistic: 	Moderate
Avoidant: 	Low
Dependent: 	Low
OCD:     	Moderate

The main problem with the questions in this test are that most of the time I don't think about the specific personality traits of myself; I'm not sure of myself.
However, not really many surprises from this. At least I'm not classified as some kind of angsty teen from it :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 2, 2010)

*Disorder | Rating*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Nargle (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I guess I am pretty needy.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 2, 2010)

*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *Low**
Schizotypal:* *Moderate**
Antisocial:* *Moderate**
Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate**
Narcissistic:* *Low**
Avoidant:* *Low**
Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

HARHARHAR
I'm normal, bitches!

Well..
almost..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

*Paranoid:* Low
*Schizoid:* Low
*Schizotypal:* Low
*Antisocial:* Low
*Borderline:* Low
*Histrionic:* Low
*Narcissistic:* Low
*Avoidant:* High
*Dependent:* Moderate
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* High

Test came out fairly accurate for me, at least as far as I know from previous therapy sessions.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Aw, fuck... Either way, I wanna keep the Schizotypal and off the other two.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Damn, I wanted to be labeled as Schizophrenic. ):


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

I blame my parents for making me screwed up. They're even more fucked up than I am. XP I'm perfectly normal, I just keep my feelings inside and I do a good job of it.



*Paranoid:* *Very High *(Meh, true, I do ask my friends if they're talking behind my back in real life, and if they say no, I do think they are. Heh, people talk advantage of a lot of foreigners who can't speak english.)
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* (Tch, it's saying that because I believe in Jesus.)
*Schizotypal:* *High (*I don't seek isolation???)
*Antisocial:* *High *(Yes, I can be mean, but I disagree with this -.-)
*Borderline:* *Low *
*Histrionic:* *Moderate *
*Narcissistic:* *High* (Ehh, I admit that this is very true.)
*Avoidant:* *Moderate* (This used to be me XD I was always scared of ordering food from strangers in restuarants.)
*Dependent:* *Low *
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate *




>.>;; I'm sure I'll regret posting this


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *Low*
*Dependent:* *Low**
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low

*I do kind of have antisocial tenancies, but over all I'm quite humane and willing to help others. I have the odd beliefs, and to an extant behavior, of a schizotypal personality but I don't really like isolation.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> *Narcissistic:* *High* (Ehh, I admit that this is very true.)



That's only for you. God you're a narcissist.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *Paranoid:* *Low*
> *Schizoid:* *Low*
> *Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
> *Antisocial:* *Moderate*
> ...


 Tch, you're boring.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can't be the only one with ratings that high...



you're not, derp. mine were all high or very high :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you're not, derp. mine were all high or very high :V


 What did Aleu even get o-o



I bet if I answered differently for questions that were borderline, it wouldn't be as severe as the test results say here >.> But than again, having test results define you or me are not accurate. So, meh.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: 	Low 	
Schizoid: 	Low 	
Schizotypal: 	Low 	
Antisocial: 	Low 	
Borderline: 	Low 	
Histrionic: 	Low 	
Narcissistic: 	Low 	
Avoidant: 	High 	
Dependent: 	Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: 	High 

I think "High" is a bit extreme, I'd say mild or moderate


----------



## Seas (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: 	Low 	
Schizoid: 	Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: 	Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: 	Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 	
Avoidant: 	Low 	
Dependent: Low 	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

"Do you often see things in black and white terms? In other words, something either is or it isn't, with no gray area inbetween."
Love the irony in this question, as the test only has yes or no answers, nothing inbetween (unlike some tests that have 5 levels on how much someone agrees).


----------



## Werecatdawn (Jun 2, 2010)

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Very High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *High* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum 

And you thought i was kidding about being crazy ^^


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 2, 2010)

I got a Moderate on Schizoid
High on OCD
Everything else - low

Sounds about right


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What did Aleu even get o-o
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if I answered differently for questions that were borderline, it wouldn't be as severe as the test results say here >.> But than again, having test results define you or me are not accurate. So, meh.



Mine are only slightly off from Harley's. Mine is on page 3.

I don't know whether to feel better that someone got higher results...or worse because it's Harley..


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I personally don't believe myself to be narcissistic but if I'm denying it then maybe I truely am lol. Honestly though I do not believe this to be true, at least not to that extent, maybe moderate at most.  Then again the test "isn't meant to diagnose you" so heheheh


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't worry. The narcissism score is balls. I got 'low' on mine.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 2, 2010)

I took this test on another forum.

Everything in my list was "low" safe for "dependant", the only "high" one.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

That was mine... XD


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Oo I think that's fairly close to me XD


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 2, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Paranoid:     Low
> Schizoid:     Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial:     Moderate
> ...


  I noticed that too lol.  They used the word often and always quite often and throughout the quiz and my response to most of them were, "Well.. sometimes.. but... that's not really often... and it's deffinately not always so..."


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *Moderate*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*

I'm scared.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> ...



Better than mine and Harley's.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

*Paranoid:* *Low* *
Schizoid:* *Low* *
Schizotypal:* *Low* *
Antisocial:* *Low* *
Borderline:* *Low* *
Histrionic:* *Moderate* *
Narcissistic:* *Low* *
Avoidant:* *Low* *
Dependent:* *Low* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low

*It couldn't be more different to when I took the test at 16. At that time I had depression and I was moderate to high on most things. How things change! I'm now 21 and the happiest I've ever been. So I wouldn't worry too much guys, if you have issues then try and get some help to sort things out. Then things can get better.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

This thing says I'm fucked in the head.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid:     Very High
Schizoid:     Moderate
Schizotypal:     High
Antisocial:     Moderate
Borderline:     Very High
Histrionic:     Moderate
Narcissistic:     Moderate
Avoidant:     Very High
Dependent:     High
Obsessive-Compulsive:     High

I don't think I'm quite that paranoid personally. (Just around those I should trust the most I suppose. >.<)

But I've suspected that I have some level of borderline personality disorder for some time.


----------



## alicewater (Jun 2, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Wow, I'm pretty mellow.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you tend to lie a lot? lol, if you do, how do you answer that ^.<

Paranoid:         Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal:         Moderate
Antisocial:     Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic:     Moderate
Narcissistic:     Low
Avoidant:         Low
Dependent:         Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:         Moderate


----------



## Attaman (Jun 2, 2010)

Some of the questions presented (albeit a very few) could have been worded better.  For example, the one on feeling nothing at gaining from another's misfortune, if it means actively doing such then it's _entirely different_ from the everyday stuff many people do when growing up such as enjoying themselves for a day at the cost of their parent's day.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 2, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> And you thought i was kidding about being crazy ^^



XD that's really funny!!! ur totally crazy, so random, lol xD cause being crazy and INSANE is TOTALLY FUNNY AND RANDOM!

fucking UGH.



AleutheWolf said:


> Mine are only slightly off from Harley's. Mine is on page 3.
> 
> I don't know whether to feel better that someone got higher results...or worse because it's Harley..



it just means you're like ME! :3D



AleutheWolf said:


> Better than mine and Harley's.



dude, anyone's score is better than mine :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it just means you're like ME! :3D



Oh GOD I'm the female Harley TwT


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 2, 2010)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Surprised on the Narcissistic one.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Oh GOD I'm the female Harley TwT


...You're female?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...You're female?



...yes? My name is feminine is it not?


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...yes? My name is feminine is it not?



Honestly, here it's hard to tell. And it says 'gender:male' on your profile. I figured that was just because of Crash but...


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Honestly, here it's hard to tell. And it says 'gender:male' on your profile. I figured that was just because of Crash but...



yeah it was because of Crash...

It was a protest to the ottsels. I just can't forgive Naughty Dog for leaving Crash for Jak and Daxter.

Thinking of changing it now that it's over but I just love the thumbs up look he's got..


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 2, 2010)

This doesn't seem accurate.
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> This doesn't seem accurate.



You're annoyed because you're _sane_?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're annoyed because you're _sane_?



furry and sane are contradictory :V


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're annoyed because you're _sane_?



But I'm not, everyone's a little crazy in their own way.

Redid the quiz, results were the same. Apparently I'm sane.


----------



## Stawks (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a 21st century schizoid man.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 2, 2010)

I can look at my test result and still say I'm sane. These test results don't reflect me at all XP


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 3, 2010)

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Very High
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	Very High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

Though, I still remain a bit normal and keep my spirit to myself.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

At least I'm not narcissistic ya know, I always thought I was...


Paranoid:Low
Schizoid:High
Schizotypal:High
Antisocial:High
Borderline:Very High
Histrionic:Very High
Narcissistic:Low
Avoidant:Very High
Dependent:Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> At least I'm not narcissistic ya know, I always thought I was...
> 
> 
> Paranoid:Low
> ...



Histrionic and Avoidant. Quite the contradiction there.


----------



## Nepmen (Jun 3, 2010)

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

*Exactly.
This test knows too much.


----------



## Draygo (Jun 3, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Interesting, the Narcissism and Histrionic surprised me.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 3, 2010)

*Disorder |* *Rating*
*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *Moderate*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


I call bullshit on antisocial. They only put me there because I lie like a dog. I also would have thought schizoid would be on the very low spectrum.

Other than that, the results are eerily accurate.


----------



## -sushi- (Jun 3, 2010)

Disorder     Rating     
Paranoid:     Very High     
Schizoid:     Moderate     
Schizotypal:     Moderate     
Antisocial:     Moderate     
Borderline:     Very High     
Histrionic:     Very High     
Narcissistic:     High     
Avoidant:     Very High
Dependent:     High     
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I know the narcissistic one can't be right, but wow :/


----------



## Draegon Fayte (Jun 3, 2010)

*Disorder* *Rating*
*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

Meh, been in the middle with most things anyway, but I expected much higher reasults


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 3, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Bed sheets... the length they hang off the bed MUST be even on both sides.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 3, 2010)

I AM CRAZY
Paranoid:	Very High	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Very High	more info | forum
Antisocial:	High	more info | forum
Borderline:	Very High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	High	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	High	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	more info | forum


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 3, 2010)

That was actually much like the test my psychiatrist gave me, but much shorter. Similar questions, similar results. Yay.


----------



## Zolen (Jun 3, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Hm, I don't know if this is accurate but the definitions they give seems to be written in a way that just about anyone can be attached to them if they think on it hard enough.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 3, 2010)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Apparently, most people here aren't as insane as this test makes me out to be. x_x


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 5, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Histrionic and Avoidant. Quite the contradiction there.



Honestly I don't even know what histrionic means


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 5, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Honestly I don't even know what histrionic means



To quote the site. 





> *Symptoms of Histrionic Personality Disorder:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose some of the latter symptoms might work with Avoidant. But it's kinda hard to be the center of attention at the same time. xP

Doesn't mean much though. Just a silly test, and a lot of the questions I felt couldn't be answered with clear cut yes/no's.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 5, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 5, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Oh look, I'm broken.

Some answers are difficult to decide and changing my mind on a few of them seems to effect the results quite significantly.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 5, 2010)

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Hmm, thats all nothing my shrink hasn't told me already, the results are quite similar to his impressions of me actually. I struggle with face-to-face social interaction, especially with large groups, and prefer to be by myself, hence my Avoidant rating. though i'll say some of those questions aren't clear enough for a simple yes or no.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 5, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm tempted to take the test again.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 5, 2010)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I don't think I've ever answered "no" so many times in a test.


----------

